# Li'l Kim to Citizens:  Don't Come Back



## Marauder06 (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes, I refer to Kim Jong Il as "Li'l Kim."  I like that better than "Junior."

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ens-working-in-Libya-from-returning-home.html

*North Korea has banned its own citizens working in Libya from returning home, apparently out of fear that they will reveal the extent - and final outcomes - of the revolutions that have shaken the Arab world.*


When you're a despot whose hold on power depends on the retelling of a great lie, the truth can be a dangerous thing...


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 29, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Yes, I refer to Kim Jong Il as "Li'l Kim." I like that better than "Junior."
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ens-working-in-Libya-from-returning-home.html
> 
> ...



Those citizens are prolly stoked they don't have to return. I would be like fuck it, I was out anyways.


----------



## Dame (Oct 29, 2011)

Fear that they will reveal the outcomes? What, does he have a pool going at the office or something?
Is he really convinced that the media lock down there is so secure that _absolutely no one _in the entire country knows anything about the outside world?
And yeah, I bet more people are signing up for jobs in Libya now.;)


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 29, 2011)

After reading the article, I'm thinking that the nK's on the ground in Libya are probably pretty competent engineers and/or weapons experts... maybe we need to think about getting those guys on our payroll before someone else does.


----------



## AKkeith (Oct 29, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> After reading the article, I'm thinking that the nK's on the ground in Libya are probably pretty competent engineers and/or weapons experts... maybe we need to think about getting those guys on our payroll before someone else does.


And get a little inside info on what they might have been working on or seen back in north Korea.


----------



## AWP (Oct 29, 2011)

> *North Korea has banned its own citizens working in Libya from returning home, apparently out of fear that they will reveal the extent - and final outcomes - of the revolutions that have shaken the Arab world.*



More like the old Soviet paranoia that if you were a POW you couldn't be trusted. They probably view their peeps as tainted goods now. Besides, the NKs are probably also afraid that their own people have seen how it works, how to foster revolt, and would return to do the same.


----------



## QC (Oct 29, 2011)

AKkeith said:


> And get a little inside info on what they might have been working on or seen back in north Korea.


Currently heroin & blue pill manufacture.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 29, 2011)

They are screwed.  Libyans will probably throw them in jail for being in the country illegally.  They will be lucky if the don't get shot.
South Korea should police their asses up and integrate them in society; then beam pics/radio interviews northward.


----------



## AKkeith (Oct 30, 2011)

QC said:


> Currently heroin & blue pill manufacture.


Ahh.. The good stuff.


----------



## QC (Oct 30, 2011)

They caught a ship here trying to smuggle heroin ashore.  I do believe the Viagra they make is 10% stronger thsn the real stuff.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 30, 2011)

QC said:


> They caught a ship here trying to smuggle heroin ashore. I do believe the Viagra they make is 10% stronger thsn the real stuff.


Makes little dicks look 10% bigger.


----------

